# Who is due an October bubba?



## NT123

I've been in a really supportive thread for ttc for the last 6 months of trying and having now been to the GP and got by BFP I wanted to see whether I could get a similar thread going for some of us that were blessed enough to get our BFP and be due in october! Please join me and tell me your stories and we can support each other on a week by week basis and hopefully someone who isn't a first timer can help us newbie's out from these wierd ass symptoms!

AFM I'm a first timer, first ever BFP, I live in the south of the uk with my lovely ( and very excited) DH. I'm a lawyer and we were trying for over 6 months without success, only successfully used Digi opk's and for some reason or other I managed to conceive on a relaxed weekend for my 30th. At present I'm very tired, getting twinges in the tummy, getting a little nausea but not too much, craving only really crappy food ( which I know I'm going to have to get a grip on) and having major probs trying to sort out where to tell my family/friends/ work because my scan is the day before a trip to NYC. I will want to tell friends and fam straight away but work will find out via a route I'd rather not tell them via if we do. I don't really want to tell them via phone or before 
the scan but I may have to. Ah don't know what to do! I'm due on 15th october and scared but excited!


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations! Have a H&H 9 months! I couldn't keep it a secret. It's so exciting I just wanted to stand on top a mountain and shout it to the world. We announced on Valentines Day. We are due October 6, 2012...


----------



## mrsfazz

Hi Ladies! I am due 9th of Oct. How exciting for us all


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls! H&H 9 mths to u all!!!

I found out about this time yesterday... (boy I wish I could sleep rather than be up at this ungodly hr!!) I've only done 2 clear blue digi tests. One yesterday mornin and one yesterday evening. Both from different packs. Both showin a :bfp:!! It truly is a wonderful reward for mths of tryin isn't it! 

This will b my 2nd baby, n there's quite a gap. 8.5 yrs to be 

precise! So this is scary as if it was my first time for me lol. 

I haven't told my son about it. I want to do it after the scan. Going to b hard to keep a secret from him... :( we share every thought n feeling usually. He's a very clued up tweenager lol. I did tell a friend n parents n siblings yesterday, after originally deciding not to do it for 4 wks, then next week, and then that day lol. They r all thrilled, especially my mam who will be a nana 3 times over @ 46! Lol.

So that's my story. :) how r u all feeling!? Symptoms yet?


----------



## flamingpanda

Hi girls (*waves at Carly*).

Just got my BFP this morning and fertilityfriend is estimating an October 28th due date. No idea how accurate that is, I'm so confused with it all!


----------



## carlyjade86

Omg pandaaaaaa!!! I knew it!!! Told u everything looked perfect on ur chart!!! Eeek I am soooo excited by this!! Check us out!!! Massive :hugs: congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydust27

Hey ladies!
Congratulations to you all!
I also got my BFP a few weeks ago and am due 14th October!
I'm 30 this year and this is my 3rd pregnancy but 2nd baby (hopefully god willing)!! 
With my one year old Lily, I had sore boobs and a little sickness, nothing major but with this pregnancy I'm yet to really have any symptoms (cue paranoia)! 
We have an early scan on Tuesday morning and I'm just waiting until then to see really if everything is as it should be!
Happy and healthy 9 months to all you yummy mummy's xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenbags1

Hey ladies!! Congrats and a H&H 9 nine months to you all!!
I got my bfp a few weeks ago and have had an early scan and seen my Ickle bean with a strong heartbeat and got put back from due date being 1st October to 8th October!
I also live in the south of England, I'm a teacher this is my 2nd pregnancy, 1st was 11 years ago and was ectopic. We got married last July and got out bfp on our 6 month anniversary! 
I've told a few close friends and all grandparents and aunty and uncles to be know! 
My bbs are getting more sore, I'm also craving bad food and at the moment cornflakes and ice cold milk! I've been getting strange niggly aches but have put that down to the wonders of hormones and digestive systems if u catch my drift!! 
Have a wonderful Sunday!!! X


----------



## Leinzlove

Congratulations Ladies! Very exciting! I'm so looking forward to the second trimester. :happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats girls!! Welcome to the pumpkin patch :) lol


----------



## leopard80

I'm due on 2nd. It's my second time pregnant. Last one ended in a mmc. 

Very hopeful and positive about this one though. 

Best of luck everyone. X


----------



## Daniellexoxox

Congratulations ladies! I'm due October 9th xxxx


----------



## urchin

Ay up!

Here's my story. I'm 42 and expecting my first (though it could be my first and second!)
I have been ttc for around 4 years and during that time had one MMC.

This pregnancy has been created via IVF using donor eggs, we are hopeful that we won't have the problems we had last time

On 16th January we had 6 eggs given to us, 4 fertilised ... Eenie, Meenie, Minie and Mo spent 3 days in a dish then on 19 two were transferred. Sadly Minie and Mo were not suitable for freezing so Team Eenie & Meenie are where it's at!

I got my BFP two weeks ago and we are currently waiting not so patiently for our first scan on 27th 

Until then, we have no idea what's going on in there (no betas to guide us) so we just have everything crossed that at least one of them is clinging on!


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww I love reading all these announcements!! Congratulations girls! All crossables crossed for all of us!! :D


----------



## Una Belissima

Hi there,

I think I am due in October somewhen too. I only found out last weekend, haven't been to Doctor yet but think it must be somewhere around 6 weeks.

Husband and I were not trying, it just happened. I am 31 years old.

Congratulations to you all, I am still trying to get my head around it all!!

XX


----------



## Bababall

Hi all :flower:
I'm 27, so is DH, and I'm expecting our first on 1st October :happydance:
We were TTC and got really lucky first month.
I'm so so happy and was feeling fine until last few days. I now feel so rough. 
I experienced cramps around 4 weeks which were terrifying, but the support on this board helped me to realise that they were completely normal.
Good luck everyone :thumbup:


----------



## princessbaby

Hi all congratulations!!!!!
I am due 17th October with my second I have already got a beautiful 3yr old little girl!
xx


----------



## greats

If this is finally my sticky bean, I'm due October 22nd! This is so exciting!!!


----------



## wanaBmummy

Hi all i got my :bfp: on the 12th and confirmed it with another FRFR on the 13th. I am due October 19th :) We had been NTNP for 6 months and January was our first month TTC. 

I had the doctors on Wednesday just to start the ball rolling and the midwife is calling me on Tuesday :) 

Congratulations to all of you xx


----------



## carlyjade86

wanaBmummy said:


> Hi all i got my :bfp: on the 12th and confirmed it with another FRFR on the 13th. I am due October 19th :) We had been NTNP for 6 months and January was our first month TTC.
> 
> I had the doctors on Wednesday just to start the ball rolling and the midwife is calling me on Tuesday :)
> 
> Congratulations to all of you xx


Aww a fellow south welshie!! Yay! Congrats on ur bfp n the speed in which u got it!! Lucky u!! :D 

And to all the others who posted, congrats to u you! Here's to happy n healthy 9 mths!! :happydance: 

Well girls, What feels like my hip sockets are really achin on both sides. I hate niggling aches! Had it in both legs last night but it's moved up! Any1 else suffering from anything yet? Lol


----------



## NT123

Yup, totally getting it in the hips! Went to buy new bras today as the old ones no longer fit, hideous non-wired bras bought in to me, escaped and bought more underwired as couldn't face ugly bras quite yet! Boobs are sooo veiny!


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw glad it's not just me! Lol. OH has lost all sympathy and is bored of my moans already!! Lol. Got a long way to go yet pal!! 

I was just thinking about bras. Mine r feelin so tight. My poor nipples lol. N I look like I have 4 boobs where I'm spilling over the top! Oh no... Going to have to be underwear with a bit of padding! 

Ooops. Well my oh just looked over my shoulder and told me off for tellin u guys! Jesus he can be a jerk at times...


----------



## NT123

oops! if it makes you feel better my hubbie keeps telling me to get off my backside and stop being lazy but im just sooo tired!!


----------



## carlyjade86

It's exhausting growing a life! Y can't they understand that?? Lol. I haven't slept properly for about 4 days... 3 nights waking up to see if AF had come, then not sleeping for thinking "am I? Aren't I?" and last night I couldn't sleep for excitement and worry n, well u name it it was goin thru my head!! We need to move... I need to upgrade my little convertible to a "proper" car... Very nearly talkin OH into an Audi A3 tho so that will be worth handing over my mechanical baby! Lol. Worrying about tellin my son... I know he'll love it but I so don't want him to feel unimportant... And worrying how I can love anyone as much as him... But the longer I lie just me n my belly, I realised I'm growin extra love with the baby! -wow. Talk much do I?? Lol. Sorry!


----------



## Gemaloobie

26th October for me ! , Also announced to fella on Valentines day ! :) 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## NT123

Officially into week 6 this morning, fingers crossed all is still well and baby is happy in there x


----------



## TashTash

Hi Girls,

Im due on 19th October with #2

Currently feeling exhausted and a little bit bluergh - sitting in work, trying to concentrate on stuff, but really just cant and would love to curl up and go to sleep. Im a manager of a day nursery, so camping in my office with the door closed as much as possible day willing the time to be 3.45 so its home time! 

hope all you ladies are well?


----------



## Dovahkiin

Hi girls! I'm due with my first on 20th October. I moved to this tiny island off the coast of South Korea in September so you ladies are going to be link to normality! I'm feeling fine so far, just a bit sleepy and my boobs hurt when I run downstairs, so I guess I'll stop doing that :winkwink: Off to the woman's clinic tomorrow - I've been promised the doctor speaks excellent English so fingers crossed...


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya ladies I'm due 23rd October!! Eeek! Cannot wait!! :)


----------



## NT123

Okay I thought as we are getting a few ladies now that I might be best to list us all out and see who's due on the same days, I'll try to do this each month until we all get our second trimester! Some ladies have not given their estimated due date but let me know and I'll update it! This is what we have at the mo - more members welcome!

Una Belissima	?

*1st Oct*
Bababall
Bee_xo

*2nd Oct*
Leopard80

*4th Oct*
Ltoth

*6th Oct*
Leinzlove

*8th Oct*
Jenbags1

*9th Oct*
Mrs Fazz	
Daniellexoxox	
C-baby
Bethbaa

*10th Oct*
Urchin

*13th Oct*
Ersurgeongirl


*14th Oct*
Babydust27
Jasminep0489

*15th Oct*
NT123

*16th Oct*
Amyyyxx

*17th Oct*
Princessbaby

*19th Oct*
Wanabmummy	
Tashtash	

*21st Oct*
Scuba


*22nd Oct*
Dovahkiin	
Greats	

*23rd Oct*
Dizzydoll

*24th Oct*
Amelialily

*25th Oct*
CarlyJade86	

*26th Oct*
Gemaloobie
Ohanotherone

*27th Oct*
Altruism

*28th Oct*
FlamingPanda

*30th Oct*
Erised

*31st Oct*
Heather1


----------



## AmeliaLily

Hi all I think I'm due on oct 24th according to o date!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats girls! :D


----------



## carlyjade86

It's official. For some unknown reason I cannot brush my teeth without gagging or actually being sick. And my gums r bleeding loaaaaads. How odd?


----------



## Leinzlove

Impatiently waiting for my first Dr. Appt./scan which is next monday... Over 4 weeks after I saw that :bfp:...

Anyone in here waiting for first appts.?


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

I'm due October 13th! I saw the gestational sac and yolk sac at 5w4d. I go back in a week and a half for another scan. Currently wanting dinner, but everything is making my stomach turn.


----------



## altruism

Hi,

I'm due October 27th


----------



## Ltoth

Hi all :) Congrats to everyone! :D I had my first scan today! EDD is October 4th, Already looking at newborn Halloween costumes hehe :)Sorry to write and run but im so sleepy! I just overdosed on half of a watermelon and Im ready for some rest, LOL Yummm watermelon <3


----------



## Leinzlove

Aweeee... didn't even think of that. Newborn Halloween costumes. I'm thinking some form of bunting would be cute. :happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

October baby = pumpkin. There's no other choice. Lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Leinzlove said:


> Impatiently waiting for my first Dr. Appt./scan which is next monday... Over 4 weeks after I saw that :bfp:...
> 
> Anyone in here waiting for first appts.?

I phoned my surgery yesterday. Been told I have to call back next week to make an appointment for wen I'm 8 weeks. No advice to take any folic acid or anything which I think is awful... They couldve given some basic health advice, she wasn't to know I had done it before! It feels like its going to b a long wait...


----------



## urchin

Hi NT - my rough due date is 10th October, but that may change when I've had my scan ... My birthday is 13th, so just think what a lovely present I'll have to take home :D


----------



## NT123

Ive updated with a few more additions, welcome! We can change dates etc as we all get our predicted dates from the scans! Does anyone else feel like their scans at 12 weeks are like a MILLION miles away at this time?



NT123 said:


> Okay I thought as we are getting a few ladies now that I might be best to list us all out and see who's due on the same days, I'll try to do this each month until we all get our second trimester! Some ladies have not given their estimated due date but let me know and I'll update it! This is what we have at the mo - more members welcome!
> 
> CarlyJade86	?
> Una Belissima	?
> 
> *1st Oct*
> Bababall
> 
> *2nd Oct*
> Leopard80
> 
> *4th Oct*
> Ltoth
> 
> *6th Oct*
> Leinzlove
> 
> *8th Oct*
> Jenbags1
> 
> *9th Oct*
> Mrs Fazz
> Daniellexoxox
> 
> *10th Oct*
> Urchin
> 
> *13th Oct[/B
> ]Ersurgeongirl
> 
> 
> 14th Oct
> Babydust27
> 
> 15th Oct
> NT123
> 
> 17th Oct
> Princessbaby
> 
> 19th Oct
> Wanabmummy
> Tashtash
> 
> 22nd Oct
> Dovahkiin
> Greats
> 
> 23rd Oct
> Dizzydoll
> 
> 24th Oct
> Amelialily
> 
> 26th Oct
> Gemaloobie
> 
> 27th Oct
> Altruism
> 
> 28th Oct
> FlamingPanda*


----------



## Scuba

Hi ladies, I'd love to join you all! I'm due 21st October, scan seems miles and miles away! Have got first midwife appointment 8th March but even that feels like about a year to wait lol!! I've got no symptoms yet really which is worrying me a little - but am trying to stay positive - my pregnancy with my daughter was way different to this - I felt AWFUL from the word go with her - so am a little anxious to check all is ok xx


----------



## dizzydoll

carlyjade86 said:


> It's official. For some unknown reason I cannot brush my teeth without gagging or actually being sick. And my gums r bleeding loaaaaads. How odd?

My mam was saying to me today that on my little sister she was the same she couldn't brush her teeth at all!



Ltoth said:


> Hi all :) Congrats to everyone! :D I had my first scan today! EDD is October 4th, Already looking at newborn Halloween costumes hehe :)Sorry to write and run but im so sleepy! I just overdosed on half of a watermelon and Im ready for some rest, LOL Yummm watermelon <3

Ooh I hadn't even thought about halloween costumes! :) So cute!



NT123 said:


> Ive updated with a few more additions, welcome! We can change dates etc as we all get our predicted dates from the scans! Does anyone else feel like their scans at 12 weeks are like a MILLION miles away at this time?

It feels like it's never gonna come around!! I've to go back to my GP at 10 weeks and should have my hospital appointment at about 12 weeks but if I get onto the midwife program I want to be on I may not get a scan at 12 weeks. They prefer to just do the one scan at about 20 weeks.


----------



## Erised

Hey ladies =)

Can I be penned down for the 30th of October?
I'm still very cautious, not daring to get too excited after a miscarriage back in November. That said, hopefully I'll be in it for the long run again - so I'm joining!! =)

Will be calling my midwife either later today or tomorrow. Expecting my first 'official' scan to be around 10 to 12 weeks, but plan on a private scan at around 7 weeks.


----------



## flamingpanda

Fertility friend has me at October 28th but the NHS site thinks 26th - I have no idea why they would disagree.

The private scans I keep reading about - are they expensive? It would put my mind at ease so much but I can hear what my boyfriend would say now. :p


----------



## Bee_xo

:hi: Hello everyone! 
I hope you're all feeling good & happy today.
I've skirted around these October Babies threads for a while, but I guess I should pack it in and start being a lil' more confident!....

I'm 6wks 1days.
I had my (first ever!) BFP on 9th February...after 4 years :cloud9::baby:
I had my first GP appt. last Wednesday (15th Feb), and I'm sorted for my 'booking in' appt. with the surgery's midwife 7th March.
I'll enter the 2nd Tri the day after my Birthday! :thumbup:
My EDD is 1st October & I hope that 01/10/12 is baby's D.O.B., just cos it looks so cool!! :baby:

^re:- brushing teeth...I have not gagged, but I am finding brushing the old toots really f'ing difficult and an absolute wind-up afterwards!! My gums are swollen and cutting up and my teeth throb on/off too. God help me if I rinse the brush under the cold tap and then stick it next to my teeth.... :nope:
I've started getting slight nosebleeds when blowing my nose too, so I just take it all to mean that more blood's going to my face etc. :shrug:


----------



## Erised

flamingpanda said:


> ...The private scans I keep reading about - are they expensive? It would put my mind at ease so much but I can hear what my boyfriend would say now. :p

Around here an early scan is around £60



Bee_xo said:


> :hi: Hello everyone!
> I hope you're all feeling good & happy today.
> I've skirted around these October Babies threads for a while, but I guess I should pack it in and start being a lil' more confident!....
> 
> I'm 6wks 1days.
> I had my (first ever!) BFP on 9th February...after 4 years :cloud9::baby:
> I had my first GP appt. last Wednesday (15th Feb), and I'm sorted for my 'booking in' appt. with the surgery's midwife 7th March.
> I'll enter the 2nd Tri the day after my Birthday! :thumbup:
> My EDD is 1st October & I hope that 01/10/12 is baby's D.O.B., just cos it looks so cool!! :baby:
> 
> ^re:- brushing teeth...I have not gagged, but I am finding brushing the old toots really f'ing difficult and an absolute wind-up afterwards!! My gums are swollen and cutting up and my teeth throb on/off too. God help me if I rinse the brush under the cold tap and then stick it next to my teeth.... :nope:
> I've started getting slight nosebleeds when blowing my nose too, so I just take it all to mean that more blood's going to my face etc. :shrug:

It's completely normal to have bleeding gums and nosebleeds in pregnancy. This link might be an interesting read for you: Why have my gums and nose started bleeding?, nothing to worry about =) 

Congrats on your BFP!! 4 Years is a long time to try, so happy for you to finally have your beanie. Hope the pregnancy goes smoothly for you =)


----------



## flamingpanda

Thanks Erised (Harry P fan?)! I might have a look and see if I can find somewhere that does one and mention it to my OH. :)


----------



## Erised

Yup =)
Not a massive one though, I just lacked inspiration around 10 years ago and it's stuck with me every since. 

I personally think an early scan is worth every penny. I had one with DD #1, and it really helped put my mind at rest. Seeing that tiny flickering dot that is a heart beat is lovely, especially as you know the risk of things going wrong drops massively after seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## flamingpanda

Thought so. :) Love the books, not as into the films but the baby will certainly end up familiar with those stories. :)

I might mention it to my partner. We just sold his old iphone for £200 and I know there's enough left. I can hear him now though, "if we just hang on a few more weeks they'll do it for free". :shrug: Men just don't get it.


----------



## jasminep0489

Hi ladies, just found out I'm to have another bundle of joy in Oct. too. I believe its calculated for Oct. 14th, but we know this could change by a few days. Looks as if I am not the only one who is a little cautious about saying it out loud. Those of us who have had the dreaded M word before are on pins and needles 'til we're safely in the second tri. I'll have my first Dr. appt. sometime next week and I can't wait to see it on the scan so my fears will ease a little. Not much PG symptoms except enormous tatas and can't keep my eyes open. No morning sickness as of yet which really got me the first two times. 

Anyways enough babbling (We have decided not to tell anyone just yet, so i guess I needed to get it out to someone other than the DH...lol) I wish everyone a H&H 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Amyyyxx

Hey everyone:D

i had a bit of a rubbish start, but everything has turned out perfect and i seen my little baby and heartbeat today at 6 weeks :D:D:D im soo happy!!
sooo guess im due 16TH OCT :D

hows everyone feeling??

im feeling really sick!! but not actually being sick? im soo scared of being sick i hate it but i would deffo rather get it over and done with and carry on with my day rather than feel like crap and wait all day lol.

and im craving all crappy food too!!! but im just eating what i fancy im taking all the right vitamins so my baby will be getting what he/she needs.
but i am trying to eat loads fruit and veg and drink water xxxx


----------



## Bee_xo

Erised said:


> It's completely normal to have bleeding gums and nosebleeds in pregnancy. This link might be an interesting read for you: Why have my gums and nose started bleeding?, nothing to worry about =)
> 
> Congrats on your BFP!! 4 Years is a long time to try, so happy for you to finally have your beanie. Hope the pregnancy goes smoothly for you =)

Thank you & thank you!! :hugs: So happy to have well wishes and good info :)
I know my own mum had bloody-face problems (lol) really bad with me, so I wonder if some of us are just unlucky with it? I checked my prenatal vits and there's 70mg of vit C in them. 
My gums started acting up pretty much as soon as I fell pregnant...and annoyingly straight after I posted my post I sneezed like a good 'un, and bloody snot everywhere etc :dohh: Glad it's normal and hope if anyone else wonders the same, then they'll read our posts here and smile.
(I'm really really glad to have the symptoms tho as you can imagine :cloud9:)
((Best of luck and lots of happiness to you for your pregnancy also :) - and everyone! Yay! Yay! Yay!!!!!)) xo


----------



## C_baby

I suppose it's time for me to stop lurking now!

Hi everybody, I had my first GP appointment yesterday and according to her little wheel she gave me a due date of 9th Oct BUT every online calculator tells me 8th as my LMP was 2nd Jan. I think this is definately an omen for a late night baby delivery haha. I have an appointment with the Midwife on the 5th so we'll see what she foretells. Till then i'm going on the 8th because i feel impatient :) 

It's all very exciting :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Just had a quick gander back through. I think I miss posts tryin to read on my phone! NT my edd is 25.10.12. :)

Well 1st day back to work since gettin bfp and I feel shattered. Might pop Elliot in front on the electronic nanny and have a little nap. 
OH is gettin on my nerves already. Tellin me I'll be goin back to work @ 6mths - not even close to being off yet!! And he's got no hope. I dnt care if I have to eat beans from a tin for 4 mths I'm having my full 9 off!! Lol 

Congrats to all the new girls! :hugs:


----------



## NT123

Bee_xo said:


> :hi: Hello everyone!
> I hope you're all feeling good & happy today.
> I've skirted around these October Babies threads for a while, but I guess I should pack it in and start being a lil' more confident!....
> 
> I'm 6wks 1days.
> I had my (first ever!) BFP on 9th February...after 4 years :cloud9::baby:
> I had my first GP appt. last Wednesday (15th Feb), and I'm sorted for my 'booking in' appt. with the surgery's midwife 7th March.
> I'll enter the 2nd Tri the day after my Birthday! :thumbup:
> My EDD is 1st October & I hope that 01/10/12 is baby's D.O.B., just cos it looks so cool!! :baby:
> 
> ^re:- brushing teeth...I have not gagged, but I am finding brushing the old toots really f'ing difficult and an absolute wind-up afterwards!! My gums are swollen and cutting up and my teeth throb on/off too. God help me if I rinse the brush under the cold tap and then stick it next to my teeth.... :nope:
> I've started getting slight nosebleeds when blowing my nose too, so I just take it all to mean that more blood's going to my face etc. :shrug:

Yay you're the same as me!! 15th October !


----------



## Gemaloobie

NT123 said:


> Ive updated with a few more additions, welcome! We can change dates etc as we all get our predicted dates from the scans! Does anyone else feel like their scans at 12 weeks are like a MILLION miles away at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> NT123 said:
> 
> 
> Okay I thought as we are getting a few ladies now that I might be best to list us all out and see who's due on the same days, I'll try to do this each month until we all get our second trimester! Some ladies have not given their estimated due date but let me know and I'll update it! This is what we have at the mo - more members welcome!
> 
> CarlyJade86	?
> Una Belissima	?
> 
> *1st Oct*
> Bababall
> 
> *2nd Oct*
> Leopard80
> 
> *4th Oct*
> Ltoth
> 
> *6th Oct*
> Leinzlove
> 
> *8th Oct*
> Jenbags1
> 
> *9th Oct*
> Mrs Fazz
> Daniellexoxox
> 
> *10th Oct*
> Urchin
> 
> *13th Oct[/B
> ]Ersurgeongirl
> 
> 
> 14th Oct
> Babydust27
> 
> 15th Oct
> NT123
> 
> 17th Oct
> Princessbaby
> 
> 19th Oct
> Wanabmummy
> Tashtash
> 
> 22nd Oct
> Dovahkiin
> Greats
> 
> 23rd Oct
> Dizzydoll
> 
> 24th Oct
> Amelialily
> 
> 26th Oct
> Gemaloobie
> 
> 27th Oct
> Altruism
> 
> 28th Oct
> FlamingPanda*Click to expand...

*

So many October pumpkins !!!!!!!! Congrats to all of you , glad to be part of the Halloween Team !!!! haahaha*


----------



## Bethbaa

Hiya Lovely mummies! 
Lots of us octobers :)
We're due on the 9th of October :) 
Got my first scan on the 2nd of March for an 8 week scan then my 12 week scan on the 2nd april!
Good luck too everyone and congratulations!
So far I have really achy boobs, bad morning sickness ALL DAY and craving really unhealthy food :/ Gonna get fat! Already got a belly :) 
Anyone else the same? 
xxxxXXXxxxx


----------



## NT123

Bethbaa said:


> Hiya Lovely mummies!
> Lots of us octobers :)
> We're due on the 9th of October :)
> Got my first scan on the 2nd of March for an 8 week scan then my 12 week scan on the 2nd april!
> Good luck too everyone and congratulations!
> So far I have really achy boobs, bad morning sickness ALL DAY and craving really unhealthy food :/ Gonna get fat! Already got a belly :)
> Anyone else the same?
> xxxxXXXxxxx

Totally, just want McDonald's chips and pizza/pasta!!


----------



## carlyjade86

carlyjade86 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> Impatiently waiting for my first Dr. Appt./scan which is next monday... Over 4 weeks after I saw that :bfp:...
> 
> Anyone in here waiting for first appts.?
> 
> I phoned my surgery yesterday. Been told I have to call back next week to make an appointment for wen I'm 8 weeks. No advice to take any folic acid or anything which I think is awful... They couldve given some basic health advice, she wasn't to know I had done it before! It feels like its going to b a long wait...Click to expand...




Bethbaa said:


> Hiya Lovely mummies!
> Lots of us octobers :)
> We're due on the 9th of October :)
> Got my first scan on the 2nd of March for an 8 week scan then my 12 week scan on the 2nd april!
> Good luck too everyone and congratulations!
> So far I have really achy boobs, bad morning sickness ALL DAY and craving really unhealthy food :/ Gonna get fat! Already got a belly :)
> Anyone else the same?
> xxxxXXXxxxx

Total opposite! I've gone right off food. I am forcing myself to eat and it's like chewin on a brick wen I do. Which makes a nice change coz I thought my son was gonna come out lookin like a big mc or an asda cookie!! Wnt from 9st2 to 12.5... An I'm not 9st 2 now and I don't want to get fat on top of already being chunky :/ lol


----------



## carlyjade86

Y are my posts chucking in some random other quotes?? I'm confused


----------



## Leinzlove

I know right, the scan just won't get here fast enough. I'm the opposite, I can't stop wanting to eat food. Very hungry.


----------



## Heather1

Hi Everyone!

Congratulations on your wittle beans!! 

I am excited to join you all in the October group. I found out a few days ago that I am pregnant! It came as quite a surprise, but it feels perfectly right! I am 29 years old (30 in April) and have my fingers crossed that this one sticks!

My due date is October 31st - Halloween!! 

Thus far, I have had several symptoms. I have been sooooo sleepy, had light cramps, been super gassy, constipated, queasy... I have had one nosebleed and constant sniffles. My bb's have been pretty sore and my headache has been pretty much relentless for four days or so. Strange, because I am only two weeks past ovulation... I think it's going to be a wild ride! After two miscarriages, having these symptoms so strong SO VERY welcome!! I've taken one HPT a day since my first BFP and as of today my positive is BLARING! I am so happy, I look it several times a day with a thankful heart.

Looking forward to hearing about everyone's pregnancies and lives over the next 8 months! Happy & Healthy Pregnancies, All!


----------



## ohanotherone

Due october 26 ..4 wks4 days ..dr said my hcg level was 2400 ??gd bad im not sure:)


----------



## carlyjade86

Welcome and congrats girls!! There's going to be little baby pumpkins all over the place!! LoVe iT!!! :happydance:


----------



## NT123

How's everyone doing today, wanted to ask whether I'm the only one who's getting a dodgy tummy? Most people seem to be saying they are getting the opposite effect, not me!


----------



## Erised

Doing well, thank you! How about you?
I've only just reached 4 weeks, plenty of time for things to kick in still, but as of right now I haven't noticed a difference in my appetite or having a dodgy tummy.


----------



## Wobbles

Moved to the Pregnancy Buddies forum!


----------



## proudmummy

phoned the doctor today and made an appointment for when im 8 weeks, thats a whole month away! Time is going to drag!


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm fine today. Appetite is back a bit, and I actually slept last night which was a nice change! Even makin pancakes with Elliot an yesterday I couldn't face it! Had to have a little browse at the baby isle in asda today too... Do u think it's too early to start buying bits n peices...? I'm stupidly impatient!! Lol


----------



## Leinzlove

It's definitley not to early to look at Halloween costumes. :)


----------



## Erised

We don't celebrate halloween anyway, but think my little one would be a bit too young (if born at all yet, if he / she goes over like DD1 then I'd end up with a November baby. Looking forward to seeing the photos in 9 months though, of all the cute newborns in halloween clothes =D


----------



## NT123

Ladies I have updated the listings so we are all included so far - definitely 9th October is our most popular DD! Hows everyone doing now that we've been moved? lol

Okay I thought as we are getting a few ladies now that I might be best to list us all out and see who's due on the same days, I'll try to do this each month until we all get our second trimester! Some ladies have not given their estimated due date but let me know and I'll update it! This is what we have at the mo - more members welcome!

Una Belissima	?

*1st Oct*
Bababall
Bee_xo

*2nd Oct*
Leopard80

*4th Oct*
Ltoth

*6th Oct*
Leinzlove

*8th Oct*
Jenbags1

*9th Oct*
Mrs Fazz	
Daniellexoxox	
C-baby
Bethbaa

*10th Oct*
Urchin

*13th Oct*
Ersurgeongirl


*14th Oct*
Babydust27
Jasminep0489

*15th Oct*
NT123

*16th Oct*
Amyyyxx

*17th Oct*
Princessbaby

*19th Oct*
Wanabmummy	
Tashtash	

*21st Oct*
Scuba


*22nd Oct*
Dovahkiin	
Greats	

*23rd Oct*
Dizzydoll

*24th Oct*
Amelialily

*25th Oct*
CarlyJade86	

*26th Oct*
Gemaloobie
Ohanotherone

*27th Oct*
Altruism

*28th Oct*
FlamingPanda

*30th Oct*
Erised

*31st Oct*
Heather1


----------



## Erised

Loving the list so far, there's quite a few of us. I'm so curious as to whether I'll actually have an October baby, or if it's going to be November by the time I give birth. 

I'm doing well today. My nose is so incredibly stuffy though, I'm struggling to eat my breakfast. I haven't got a dodgy tummy or lack of appetite, but I noticed both last night with dinner and now that I'm not eating all that much as it's just too difficult to breath. At least it also means I didn't snack last night, could do with losing some weight!


----------



## Ltoth

carlyjade86 said:


> I'm fine today. Appetite is back a bit, and I actually slept last night which was a nice change! Even makin pancakes with Elliot an yesterday I couldn't face it! Had to have a little browse at the baby isle in asda today too... Do u think it's too early to start buying bits n peices...? I'm stupidly impatient!! Lol

Not at all!:) This will be my first and my sister said i should start maybe buying a box of diapers every month, which i think is a great idea. I know its not as fun as cute baby things lol. . but it is something that will be very useful ( therefor you don't feel guilty buying them) lol.


----------



## carlyjade86

Babies are expensive and I don't have the disposable income that I had with my 1st! I worked out today that to do the nursery (bedding, decor..etc) will be approx £400. Pram... £600? Carseat... £125. And that's the very tiny tip on a very large iceberg!! It's frightening me. The OH started mouthin off saying "well that's coz u gotta have the best of the best coz u're such a snob" so that put me in a mood coz granted, I don't want crap stuff. Why would I?! I'm sure it's easier doing it on your own. Had no1 to argue with last time! Bought what I wanted and spent what I wanted! Why can't he just say "dont worry babe. We'll sort a way to get everything" :evil:


----------



## dizzydoll

Loving the list :)

My boobs seem to be expanding rapidly!! I can't put my arms by my sides without it hurting :/
I'm still getting the nausea but it seems to be only bad when I'm tired or hungry. I've found having porridge for my breakfast is keeping me going a little longer!

I'm so excited to getting my first scan feels like it's ages away though!!

I like the idea of buying a box of nappies and other supplies like that every month so you have a stock. The only thing I'd be afraid of is getting the wrong size lol :)


----------



## Gemaloobie

Hey !!!

Been given my first midwife appointment for when im 8 weeks, has anyone had theres and what happened at the first appointment. The letter said i should have a letter next week telling me the date of my 12 week scan.

Im nearly 6 weeks now , half way to freedom of super worry !!! I hope!

oh update !, I cant stand the small of potatoes & Boobs kill, nipples could cut glass im sure !!!!!


----------



## Gemaloobie

Ohanotherone , You have the same date as me, just checking im nearly 6 weeks, last period 17th jan so you sure your only 4 weeks, 4 days ?


----------



## Blue_star

I'm due in October not sure on the exact date but i'm just over 8 weeks now. It was unplanned.


----------



## mrsfazz

I have just found out I have a kidney infection. I have never had one of these before! Joys of growing our little beans I suppose lol. Hows everybody else going?? Any new or crazy symptoms?


----------



## Ltoth

mrsfazz said:


> I have just found out I have a kidney infection. I have never had one of these before! Joys of growing our little beans I suppose lol. Hows everybody else going?? Any new or crazy symptoms?


Those suck:( I have a history of kidney stones and I am terrified of getting one while pregnant.. It was the worse pain I've ever been in. The nurse who was with my in the E.R told me that when she passed a stone it hurt worse then child birth! I hope your infection goes away quickly and that you feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## NT123

Hey ladies, I'm ok, really tearful at the moment but I know it's just the hormones! Boobs are starting not to be quite so sore but I do feel very bloated in the uterus area! Sooo tired I had Thursday off work, closest thing I can describe it as is like feeling like ur coming down with the flu! Getting small waves of nausea and have aversions to some things but nothing consistent. One of my friends came over with her 7 week old baby yesterday and it was so hard trying to stay quiet!


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, seems as though I'm October 18th now instead of the 14th so sorry you have to change that. Anyways, very happy i have had the scan and everything is fine. Started getting some waves of nausea, but nothing too awful bad. So, so sleepy though. Guess I better get it while I can. My two are teenagers now (13 and 14 so yes I am essentially starting over..lol) so thankfully I can sleep when I'm too tired to hold my eyes open. :sleep:

Glad to hear everyone is still getting on well.


----------



## hkw

This is my very first post! Our first bundle of joy is due on Oct 18th! Very nervous since its still so early but we're both really excited! :happydance:


----------



## Leinzlove

mrsfazz said:


> I have just found out I have a kidney infection. I have never had one of these before! Joys of growing our little beans I suppose lol. Hows everybody else going?? Any new or crazy symptoms?

I hope you feel better, soon! :hugs: AFM: PG symptoms managable... So much fatigue, its hard having energy for anything besides DD. Other than that mainly... impatience for my first Dr. Appt. I just can't wait to see my beating lil bean.


----------



## mrsfazz

Ltoth said:


> mrsfazz said:
> 
> 
> I have just found out I have a kidney infection. I have never had one of these before! Joys of growing our little beans I suppose lol. Hows everybody else going?? Any new or crazy symptoms?
> 
> 
> Those suck:( I have a history of kidney stones and I am terrified of getting one while pregnant.. It was the worse pain I've ever been in. The nurse who was with my in the E.R told me that when she passed a stone it hurt worse then child birth! I hope your infection goes away quickly and that you feel better soon!:hugs:Click to expand...

FX'd that the stones stay away! :flower: I'm feeling a but better today so my antibiotics must be working. But not I have been hit with the old MS today oh well a day on the couch watching tv sounds good lol:happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Mornin girls... Well apart from laziness n bloating, I have no symptoms anymore. I didn't with my 1st either.... Was hoping to get a bit of MS this time round. Still got time I guess!! Lol. Have to ring my drs again tomorrow and get an appointment booked for my 8wks. Is it necessary for time to slow This Much since I found out???


----------



## AuntieEm

Can I join ladies?! 

I am (unofficially) due 11 October 2012, which will be the most perfect Birthday present as it's my Birthday in October too!

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow; a little nervous, as I am not sure what to expect, but will be super happy to arrange my first scan so I can find out my official due date and whether I am expecting more than one ;)

Happy and healthy pregnancies to you all :)


----------



## NT123

Of course, I'll do an update soon and add all of the new dates! I feel particularly crappy today, sicky and lethargic! Ah joys of pregnancy! I looked at nct classes today in my area, but probably getting a bit ahead of myself given I have 5 weeks yet until my scan! It's dragging beyond belief!


----------



## MummyToBeH

Nice to see so many Halloween batches getting ready to be delivered  

This is my first pregnancy too and I'm due 12th of October :) Only told about 4 people within the close family so far, don't want to count my chickens before they hatch and risk everyone knowing before my scan. I guess with your first pregnancy you still kind of don't believe it's happening until the proof is right under your nose on the scanner.


----------



## blueyedoll

hey ladies! Mt EDD is Oct 27th! i wish a H&H 9 months to all of us! :happydance:


----------



## sunshine1217

Hi Ladies, I'd love to join you guys! I'm due October 15th, same as NT123. This will be our first. We were just married last year and it has been an emotional ride getting to the BFP but now we're here, the stress hasn't really stopped all that much. We've told our immediate families and a couple of best friends.


----------



## NT123

Yay I have a bump buddy! Where r u from?


----------



## sunshine1217

NT123 said:


> Yay I have a bump buddy! Where r u from?

Yay! :hugs: I live in LA, california! How about you?


----------



## NT123

Im in Essex in the UK!


----------



## NT123

Here is the updated list - anymore ladies out there want to join us?

Una Belissima ?

*1st Oct*
Bababall
Bee_xo

*2nd Oct*
Leopard80

*4th Oct*
Ltoth

*6th Oct*
Leinzlove

*8th Oct*
Jenbags1

*9th Oct*
Mrs Fazz 
Daniellexoxox 
C-baby
Bethbaa

*10th Oct*
Urchin
11th Oct
Auntieem
12th Oct
MummytobeH

*13th Oct*
Ersurgeongirl


*14th Oct*
Babydust27


*15th Oct*
NT123
Sunshine1217

*16th Oct*
Amyyyxx

*17th Oct*
Princessbaby

*18th Oct*
Jasminep0489
HKW

*19th Oct*
Wanabmummy 
Tashtash 

*21st Oct*
Scuba


*22nd Oct*
Dovahkiin 
Greats 

*23rd Oct*
Dizzydoll

*24th Oct*
Amelialily

*25th Oct*
CarlyJade86 

*26th Oct*
Gemaloobie
Ohanotherone

*27th Oct*
Altruism
Blueyedoll

*28th Oct*
FlamingPanda

*30th Oct*
Erised

*31st Oct*
Heather1


AFM: I have my first midwife appt on tues! i know its probably going to be a huge disappointment but i cant wait!!Also bought maternity clothes on line this morning which is a tad scary!! Hows everyone doing?


----------



## sunshine1217

Nt, you should change your status :haha: have you had a scan yet? 

Ladies, have you guys put on weight yet? I put on 4 lbs already! My bubba makes me hungry all the time.


----------



## NT123

woops forgot about that - like everything else - baby brain!!:wacko:


----------



## sunshine1217

Doh you said your first midwife appointment is coming up. Will your first scan be then? I look forward to hearing about it.:happydance:


----------



## AuntieEm

Morning all :)

I had my first midwife appointment on Monday - went fine and put me as currently low risk; however I was advised that the hospital I have chosen (Birmingham Women's Hospital) has a cap on how many they take, so I am awaiting confirmation I have a place and my scan date!! 

I am a few days short of 9 weeks, so does anyone know when I should hear about my scan date - surely, they'll give me a couple of week's notice?!

Hope everyone is feeling OK. I am still suffering quite a bit with the nausea, but it hasn't been as bad as it has been, but quite anxious that it will come back harder than ever any day now. I am finding eating little and often is helping.


----------



## MummyToBeH

I got my scan date through about a week and a half after my first midwife appointment :) They say if you don't hear by 10 - 10 and a half weeks pregnant, give the hospital a call :)


----------



## mrsfazz

Hi Ladies. I have not had a chance to say hi for a little while. It has been crazy for me over the last week. I have had spotting for the last few weeks with no explanation until last tuesday. Last monday night I had a gush of blood which took me to a & e but no scan could be done until tuesday. It was great news thought not only was bub mesuring 3 days bigger (so now due the 6th of Oct) but the beans heartbeat was 174. They did find a small perisac hematoma which seems to be bleeding out. Hows everyone else going?


----------



## Leinzlove

I haven't been around for awhile. I lost my baby this week. Wishing everyone happy & healthy pregnancies.


----------



## NT123

So sorry to hear that leinzlove, thoughts are with u and ur family xx


----------



## NT123

I have been feeling really tired and grumpy for the past week, still getting twinges, and have midwifed appt this afternoon. I don't know what it is I just seem to have gone from mega excitement when I first got the BFP to now doing nothing but worrying and disbelieving that it's going to happen. I think not telling none isn't helping because there isn't anyone else to get excited with other than DH who lets face it is a guy and can't really understand the hugeness that this could be or the absolute tragedy it will be if it does not go ok. Anyone else feel this huge anti-climax or is it just me?


----------



## MummyToBeH

NT123 i am completely with you on this. first it was utter shock and there was a huge relief when i told a few important people, now all i do is sit at home with sickness feeling pretty underwhelmed. I dont want to tell anyone till after my 12 week scan because it still hasn't properly sunk in that its happening yet, but once that's done i hope everyone around me starts getting excited! 

Here if you need a lonely sofa chat friend ;) :coffee:


----------



## NT123

Thanks Hun, just want to get to midwife appt now! I did another test this morning, it's a def BFP still so that's summit! When's ur scan?


----------



## MummyToBeH

scan is 3rd of April, the times dragging so bad!


----------



## NT123

I have three weeks still and it's dragging sooo bad!


----------



## MummyToBeH

it isnt helping that im sat at home doing nothing waiting for time to pass.


----------



## NT123

Full time work ain't much better, hate being there at the moment, tired and total baby brain making my legal mind is not with me!


----------



## NT123

Ok had midwife appt, loads of info and tests to do, originally was low risk but going to be high now due to jaw problem and arthritic condition, but it does not affect my choice as I wanted the local hospital anyways x


----------



## dizzydoll

If it wasn't for the constant nausea and my ever expanding belly I would be convinced that I'm just imagining this whole thing haha :haha:
It really does feel a bit anti-climactic because nothing is really happening just yet! Can't wait til appointments start happening!

Hope your pregnancy goes smoothly depite being high risk hun :)


----------



## sunshine1217

NT123, sorry to hear about you being high risk, how does that change your routine? You would think at least they would scan you earlier.


----------



## NT123

It means I have to go get seen by a consultant to do with he genetic side of my arthritis ( in order to ensure no impact on baby which I doubt given that I had it and didn't flare until I was 21) and also to ensure that with nerve problems I have in my jaw I will be able to be anaesthetised if needs be easily as tubes down throat can cause problems! Other than that I'm low risk, so frustrating, these conditions were once severe but no longer effect me on the day to day!


----------



## Gemaloobie

Hey Girls !!!

Well im 8 weeks on Tuesday and have the ECG on my heart on the Thursday !!!, Doc says he thinks i have developed a heart murmour dur to the baby just wondering if anyone else is in the same boat, it is quite worrying im so out of breath alot, dont help im a size 14/16 but i was never like this before i got pregnant.


----------



## juicyrainbows

Hello  I am 8wks+3days Due date is October 25th


----------



## NT123

Thought I'd drop in and ask how everyone is doing? I have a week now until my scan, starting to get really impatient now albeit it was lovely telling my mum at the weekend she is so excited! Shocked but excited! I keep having good and bad days, today is not one of the better days, feel really tired and Nauseas today but last couple of dys have not been too bad.... Look forward to hearing how everyone is doing so far with our October bubbas!


----------



## sunshine1217

Thought I was done with nausea and it came back yesterday and still sick today. I won't be seeing anyone for the next few weeks, though I do have a first trimester screening on Apr 2, otherwise, not till the 13th and I'm flying cross country in between. I hope beanie's doing okay, I think he's a fetus now.


----------



## mrsfazz

Hi Ladies!! Thought I would drop in and see how things are going :winkwink:

I have made it too 12weeks after spotting and a big bleed due to a perisac hematoma. Only 2 and a bit more days until my 12w scan!!! So excited. How's everyone else going?


----------



## Fer

Hello ladies!
I'm new to the site, but I hope I can join the October club as well. :)

13 weeks 1 day, today, and I'm due on 3rd October.

I've already had a couple of scans (6 weeks to confirm preg - OMG, so tiny!; 9 weeks at the OB's office), and I'm having my Official First Trimester Plus Downs Scan tomorrow.

Nausea has settled down for the most part, and the BBs are getting less painful every day - hooray! But I did have a bit of a scare last night with some light spotting (no cramps just a teeny bit of spotting), and haven't been able to contact my OB yet to talk me out of my worries, but I'm hoping desperately it was just a blip and nothing serious. 

This is my first so it's a huge learning curve for me. I've only told DH, my parents and parents-in-law so far (because I needed to tell _someone_!), and if all is well, will do the big reveal to everyone else after Easter.


----------



## dizzydoll

My nausea seems to have settled a lot but it's now progressed to me actually heaving and retching over the loo :( It's better that it's not lasting all day like the nausea but it takes so much out of me and all that comes up is bile and saliva and water it's like I physically can't vomit!!


----------



## SammieB86

Hi ladies,
I hope I can join you all in this October thread. =)

I am 25 years old and am from Australia. I am 15 + 6 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child. I am due on 11th October 2012. 

I got my implanon removed in September 2011 and was trying to conceive for 4 months until I fell pregnant with #2. In that time I was also diagnosed with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (pcos). I was very amazed that I fell pregnant when I did as I didnt expect to so soon. I have a nearly 4 year old son and it took me & OH 3 years to fall pregnant with him. 

I have had 1 scan which was my 12 week ultrasound. Baby is healthy and growing normally. I am currently waiting to have my 20 week ultrasound. Have 4 weeks left till we find out the sex. Im so excited coz I really want to know. Im hoping for a girl. OH wants a boy but i hope we have a girl so we have 1 of each. 

I have had alot of all day sickness, nausea & heartburn since 4 weeks pregnant. I have tried everything and nothing has worked for me so far. I was like this with my son though so it doesn't surprise me. Just cant wait till bub is here so this sickness will be over with. 

Hoping you all have a Happy & Healthy 9 months. xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Hiya Sammie! Congratulations :)


----------



## SammieB86

dizzydoll said:


> Hiya Sammie! Congratulations :)

Thankyou. :) Congratulations to you aswell. Hope your pregnancy is going smoothly. xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Thank you :) 
It's not too bad now, still haven't quite gotten my 2nd Tri energy boost yet but I'm not as sicky any more! :)

How is your pregnancy going hun?


----------



## SammieB86

dizzydoll said:


> Thank you :)
> It's not too bad now, still haven't quite gotten my 2nd Tri energy boost yet but I'm not as sicky any more! :)
> 
> How is your pregnancy going hun?

Thats good that your not that sick now. :) My has been horrible. Have had so much all day sickness and heartburn since about 4 weeks pregnant. It seemed to be going away a few weeks ago and then I spoke too soon and it started up again but worse. :( But atleast its all for a good cause. I was the same when I was pregnant with my son though. I was sick from about 8 weeks right up until I was in delivery. Hoping its not like that this time. 
Fingers crossed yours doesnt come back. Its so exhausting being sick all the time.


----------



## dizzydoll

Aw no ya poor thing :( I hope it doesn't stick around like that for you again hun!

Just noticed your siggy, happy 16 weeks!! :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

Hi ladies,I recognize some of you from some of the other oct threads but thought id pop in here :) I'm expecting my 2nd lo Oct 7th. So that puts me at 16w 5 days. Feeling less tired finally! And also less sick though heartburn has begun. Hope you are all well and congrats!


----------



## SammieB86

dizzydoll said:


> Aw no ya poor thing :( I hope it doesn't stick around like that for you again hun!
> 
> Just noticed your siggy, happy 16 weeks!! :)

Thanks hun. I hope it doesnt either but got a feeling its going to. :( And thankyou. 16 weeks. these last few weeks seem to be going fast ever since I hit the 2nd tri. Hopefully the next few go faster coz I am so impatient about finding out the sex of bub. :)
Are you going to find out the sex of your bub?


----------



## SammieB86

Hopeful42nd said:


> Hi ladies,I recognize some of you from some of the other oct threads but thought id pop in here :) I'm expecting my 2nd lo Oct 7th. So that puts me at 16w 5 days. Feeling less tired finally! And also less sick though heartburn has begun. Hope you are all well and congrats!

Welcome hun.
Congrats on your pregnancy! I too am pregnant with my 2nd child. I have a 4 year old boy and currently 16w 2 days. How old your 1st child? Hope your pregnancy is going well. xx


----------



## dizzydoll

No Sammie we are staying team yellow :) 
It's gonna be tough but it's what we've always wanted :)


----------



## Hopeful42nd

My son will be 15 months in two days. I'm going to have two in diapers! Yikes :) I'm thrilled though.


----------



## SammieB86

dizzydoll said:


> No Sammie we are staying team yellow :)
> It's gonna be tough but it's what we've always wanted :)

Awww thats great. :) Your stronger than me. I wouldnt be able to last. Are you hoping for any sex in particular? Or it doesnt matter?


----------



## SammieB86

Hopeful42nd said:


> My son will be 15 months in two days. I'm going to have two in diapers! Yikes :) I'm thrilled though.

Its good to have them close. They develop a stronger bond Ive been told. Dont know how Im gonna go with a 4 year age gap between my son and the bub but hopefully it goes alright and theres not much jealousy or anything from my son.


----------



## dizzydoll

SammieB86 said:


> dizzydoll said:
> 
> 
> No Sammie we are staying team yellow :)
> It's gonna be tough but it's what we've always wanted :)
> 
> Awww thats great. :) Your stronger than me. I wouldnt be able to last. Are you hoping for any sex in particular? Or it doesnt matter?Click to expand...

Well we're happy as long as they are happy and healthy :)
OH would love a little boy to do all boys things with and I'd love a little girl to dress up but we'd be happy either way really :)


----------



## JKT123

I'm due October 16th with our first little one :)


----------

